# [SOLVED] Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

i just finished putting together my new computer. When i start it up.. it starts to make a BEEEEEEEEE....... sound never stops. i cant find this problem on the bios beep key. does anyone have any idea what this might mean?
my motherboard is a Gigabyte H67-D2-B3/ intel i5 2400


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Post the specs of the PC.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Check all power connections to motherboard and graphics card.

Aldo suggest bench testing components

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Motherboard: Gigabyte H67-D2-B3
CPU: intel i5 2400 1155
RAM: 8GB DDR3
GPU: [no video card] GPU used is in the motherboard, onboard
PSU: Antec 550W Basiq plus


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*



makinu1der2 said:


> Aldo suggest bench testing components
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


As my teammate said. Bench test the system.

Try booting with only one DIMM installed at a time.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

im not the one that installed the cpu and ram. i had a professional do it at a store.
so im not sure if bench testing would help me with my problem.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

i have unplugged everything from the power supply. the only thing that is connected is the 24pin motherboard power, and the 4-pin 12V_ATX thats connected to the motherboard. and it still does the beeeee... sound. Also i swapped RAM stick's then tried them individually on both the slots i did all the combinations possible. what is the matter?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Reseat the CPU and reapply the thermal paste.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

is that necessary because the computer boots up correct, the temp of CPU is 38*C
also i can install my OS, im doing it right now. But the continuous noise does not stop its still beeeeping


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Define beeping? Computers make a beep(s) on startup. Is it more of a buzzing sound?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*



rlozov said:


> is that necessary because the computer boots up correct, the temp of CPU is 38*C
> also i can install my OS, im doing it right now. But the continuous noise does not stop its still beeeeping


This is exactly why you need to be as informative as possible when describing your problem!

Boot up the computer with no peripherals at all, including the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*



Amd_Man said:


> Define beeping? Computers make a beep(s) on startup. Is it more of a buzzing sound?


Opps! I mis-read your post so disregard the buzzing question.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

well, its makes a buzzing noise at start up also but it goes away.(not sure what thats about). my main problem is i have no clue what is going on with the continuous beeee.. sound. i can install my OS and i can get into BIOS, the key/mouse works. what is goin on, help?


edit: if i boot up with out key/mouse it still makes that noise.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

I even checked if that speaker is plugged in correctly to the + and -, it was. should i just throw out that little speaker? because the computer is turning on correct.


the only trouble i had is connecting the cables to the power supply. here is the link to the one i bought. Newegg.com - Antec BP550 Plus 550W Continuous Power ATX12V V2.2 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply i could not for the life of me tell the difference between the types of outputs on the back so i just plugged them all in randomly (not using the RED colored one) could this be an issue here?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

The RED plug on that PSU is for PCI-E (i.e. a dedicated GPU) so that is not a concern.
You need to determine the source of the problematic sounds. On the bench would be the best possible means to determine the source. You could leave the CPU & Heatsink mounted to the Mobo but remove everything from the case.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Leaving the CPU/heatsink mounted to the Mobo,
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Are you talking about a fan alarm? May be disabled in BIOS


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

im not using a video card. I have on-board GPU. if i disconnect everything from the motherboard and only have the 42pin and 4pin in. it still makes that noise. if i disconnect the 4pin from the motherboard then it wont start up.



how do i check if this is the fan alarm from the disabled bios?


----------



## cisco_cvito (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Did you check the fan?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*



gcavan said:


> May be disabled in BIOS


Let me rephrase:

Access system BIOS. Look for a section titled Hardware Monitor or PC Health, or some such. The options to enable or disable the fan monitors and alarms will be there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*



rlozov said:


> im not using a video card. I have on-board GPU. if i disconnect everything from the motherboard and only have the 42pin and 4pin in. it still makes that noise. if i disconnect the 4pin from the motherboard then it wont start up.
> 
> 
> 
> how do i check if this is the fan alarm from the disabled bios?


Can you determine the source of the sound(s)?


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

i found it, the source is a fan.


when i disable CPU fan failure warning & SYSTEM fan fail warning, the noise stops! what a relief! im guessing i have to replace the fan.. also if i take off the cpu i dont have any thermal paste. what kind do i need?


edit: i disabled/enabled them separately and its only the SYSTEM FAN fail warning that is causing the noise. where is the SYSTEM fan?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

SYS_FAN generally means any fan other than the cpu fan. Usually connected to your rear exhaust fan, but could be used for any cooling fan (intake or exhaust)


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

the only fan that is connected to my motherboard is the CPU fan. other case fans are connected straight to the PSU with the 4pin molex. so how is it seeing a error if nothing is connected? (other then the cpu fan)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*



rlozov said:


> the only fan that is connected to my motherboard is the CPU fan. other case fans are connected straight to the PSU with the 4pin molex. so how is it seeing a error if nothing is connected? (other then the cpu fan)


Because it is disconnected, the boards sensor is reading the fan at 0 RPM, which triggers the alarm.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Thanks for helping me find the problem; how do i attach case fans to the motherboard? because they only have the molex connecters. this is my first build, might i have missed a process when connecting the case fans?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

The fan needs to have the signal lead. (usually yellow) Most fans that terminate in a MOLEX do not have the signal lead, but if they do, it is a single yellow lead that terminates in a 3 pin fan header.


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

i found a molex cable with a little 4pin on it so i hooked it up like the directions said to. but now my computer wont start.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

??? Is this coming from the fan or from the PSU?


----------



## rlozov (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

it is from a PSU cable. it has 3sets of molex connectors and a little connecter that looks like a fan so i put it in where the manual showed SYS_FAN it fit. but the computer wont start


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Constant BEEEEEEE... sound from motherboard?*

Disconnect it. 

The fan sensor lead will come from the fan. You don't need a fan connected to the header, you just need to make sure the fan alarm is off for the system fan.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually never use case fans powerd by the motherboard. I allways use the PSU to power case fans.


----------

